# 2011 Di2 SuperSix



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone know what it looks like if I peel off the "Si" silver badges on the head tube? It looks like they must be there to cover up cosmetic issue from removal of der. cable stops, but if not I'd rather not have them on the bike...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

If you remove the Si sticker it'll look like naked carbon or painted carbon! Why would you remove it anyways? What are you trying to do?


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Have you seen these badges? They're flat plastic logos applied to a curved surface, so they don't lay flat. What I'm trying to do is not see the undersides of little plastic adhesive logos, compared to them painted carbon should look better.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It should be a sticker with clear coat over it that is what came with my new super six.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

zamboni said:


> It should be a sticker with clear coat over it that is what came with my new super six.


Mine is the same on my super six!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't understand the logic why he would want to remove the logo does not make any sense.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The Di2 frames used to have both drilled internal routing as well as the cable stops for regular cables. I had heard that they no longer have cable stops, maybe there's some special decal or something covering the place where they used to be installed....

YB1....pictures please?


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

I'm in Europe, unable to photograph...the emblems are flat on the adhesive side and convex on the logo side, sort of like a silver Tic Tac cut in half with an "Si" written on. They sit right where the cable stops would be on a non-Di2 bike.

Zamboni imagine a flat table covered in glue with a beer can laying on it, It's not logic it's mathematics - the contact of the two surfaces is not a plane, it is a line. So the exposed adhesive/underside of said logo is a sticky, crusty, mess eventually and it's gonna fall off anyway cuz the stickum is gonna fail.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> The Di2 frames used to have both drilled internal routing as well as the cable stops for regular cables. I had heard that they no longer have cable stops, maybe there's some special decal or something covering the place where they used to be installed....


That's exactly what I'm thinking. I haven't seen the Di2 frame.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking. I haven't seen the Di2 frame.



Me too, I'm just hoping to found out if there's like a cosmetic blemish or something under these little logos that they are supposed to be covering.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

The little logo is for marketing the Si=System Integration! There's no zits under the Si logo! There's no internal cables either that I can see. Here's a 2010 Cannondale Super with Di2! Take a look at it! 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...&t=70167&sid=ffd88ecb5aa775609a3c8d35d0decd25


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Wicked2006 said:


> The little logo is for marketing the Si=System Integration! There's no zits under the Si logo! There's no internal cables either that I can see. Here's a 2010 Cannondale Super with Di2! Take a look at it!
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...&t=70167&sid=ffd88ecb5aa775609a3c8d35d0decd25


It indeed has internal routing of the Di2 wires. We are talking about the 2011, though, which does NOT have the derailleur cable stops at the head tube like that 2010 does.

The 2011(Di2 ONLY frame) apparently has some "SI" decals or covers glued onto the head tube where the cable stops usually are.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of the Di2 TT?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> It indeed has internal routing of the Di2 wires. We are talking about the 2011, though, which does NOT have the derailleur cable stops at the head tube like that 2010 does.
> 
> The 2011(Di2 ONLY frame) apparently has some "SI" decals or covers glued onto the head tube where the cable stops usually are.


Yeah, it sounds like they must have tried to cover up some ugliness there. It's probably best to leave the decals alone. 

YB1, if you could take/post a pic that would be great.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Next week


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

YB1 said:


> Next week



You have a SS Di2 but no camera??


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

88 rex said:


> You have a SS Di2 but no camera??


It seems to me he's got his priorities straight.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

This thread is worthless without pictures!!


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Di2 Super Six and yes the tabs stand out like a sore thumb. It appears they are covering up a hole. If you would like pictures, let me know. I may take one off this weekend to see what is hiding underneath.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I was at my shop today and they had a Di2 SuperSix on display so I took a photo of the said area:









The tabs definitely stand out but I don't think they're terrible looking.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

double post


----------

